# Η στρίγγλα που έγινε στρίγκλα



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2008)

Το γεγονός ότι ΛΚΝ και Κριαράς δεν δέχονται καθόλου την (παλαιότερη - καθώς είναι η μόνη που βρίσκω σε Πρωίας, Δημητράκο κλπ) γραφή _*στρίγγλα*_, σημαίνει ότι αυτή είναι εντελώς λανθασμένη; Το ΛΝΕΓ και το ΛΣΓ τη _στρίγγλα_ δίνουν ως βασικό λήμμα, με εναλλακτική γραφή *στρίγκλα* (τη μόνη που δέχονται οι άλλοι). Να διατηρήσουμε εδώ τη διπλοτυπία (και δεν είναι μόνο η στρίγγλα/στρίγκλα - υπάρχουν επίσης τα στριγγλιά/στριγκλιά, στριγγλίζω/στριγκλίζω, στρίγγλισμα/στρίγκλισμα κ.ά.) ή πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να καταλήξουμε σε έναν από τους δύο τύπους; Άλλωστε, ακόμη και τότε, υπάρχουν παράλληλοι τύποι με Γ αντί του ΓΓ/ΓΚ (στρίγλα, στριγλιά, στριγλίζω, στρίγλισμα, κλπ) για τους οποίους δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα άλλο παρά να τους διατηρήσουμε (τριπλοτυπία, κανείς;)

Σημ. Το Κέντρο Λεξικογραφίας συμφωνεί με το ΛΚΝ στην ετυμολογία της λέξης (_ελνστ. στριξ / στρίγγ-_) , αλλά διαφωνούν επί της αρχής - δηλαδή στη διατήρηση ή μη της ιστορικής ορθογραφίας όταν η απώτατη πηγή του αντιδανείου είναι ελληνιστική και όχι της αρχαίας ελληνικής.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2008)

Να ήταν το μοναδικό γκ—γγ στο οποίο διαφωνούν... Χρησιμοποιώ τον ορθογραφικό διορθωτή του Firefox. Είναι σ' αυτή την περίπτωση πολύ δημοκρατικός. Του γράφω _στρίγκλα_ και _στρίγγλα_ και δεν κοκκινίζει τίποτα. Στο διαδίκτυο είναι λίγο-πολύ μοιρασμένα τα κουκιά (αλλά όχι τα _κουκιά_ με τα _κουκκιά_).

Πάω να κοιμηθώ. Αρκετές στριγγές ή στριγγιές ή στριγκές ή στριγκιές κραυγές για μία μέρα (και οι 4 εκδοχές του neurolingo).


----------



## sarant (Jun 5, 2008)

Κι εγώ στρίγγλα το γράφω, αν δεν το σκεφτώ, επειδή έτσι το έμαθα. Αν όμως είναι αντιδάνειο, όπως φαίνεται, και όχι αδιαταράκτως ελληνικό, πρέπει να γραφτεί στρίγκλα (που οπτικά, ας το πω, με απωθεί). 

Θέλω να πω, αν γράψεις στρίγκλα, γαρύφαλλο, πρέπει να γράψεις και τσηρώτο, τζύρος.

Προσοχή: αυτό το "πρέπει να γράψεις" δεν απευθύνεται σε μένα και σε σένα' εννοώ μια εφημερίδα, ένα περιοδικό, κάτι τέτοιο, που για να έχει ορθογραφική ομοιομορφία στα κείμενα που δημοσιεύει (και να μη βρίσκεις Λισαβόνα στη σελ. 3 και Λισσαβώνα στη σελ. 6 και Λισσαβόνα πιο πέρα) πρέπει ν'ακολουθεί κάποιον μπούσουλα. Εκτός αν πεις: Μπαμπινιώτης πλην τσηρώτου ή χωρίς τσαννάκι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2008)

Σήμερα ασχολούμαι με την ανανέωση ενός παλιού μου αρχείου υποτίτλων (από το 1994) για μια ταινία που θα βγει σε DVD. Ο διορθωτής του Word μ' έχει τρελάνει στις κοκκινίλες σε κάθε "στριγγλίζω" και "στριγγλιές". Οπότε το χτεσινό νήμα του Ζάζουλα ήρθε ακριβώς στην ώρα. Ενώ είχα σκοπό να το αλλάξω, τώρα μάλλον άλλαξα γνώμη και λέω να το κρατήσω.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Jun 7, 2008)

Εκτιμώ πάντοτε τις οξυδερκείς παρατηρήσεις των αγαπητών μεταφραστών, που έχουν το χάρισμα να εντοπίζουν αμέσως το πρόβλημα.

Η ρύθμιση της ορθογραφίας τού αντιδανείου με βάση την άμεση ή απώτερη αφετηρία είναι βεβαίως ζήτημα κριτηρίου και τα λεξικά παίρνουν επ' αυτού τις αποφάσεις τους· έχω εξηγήσει αναλυτικά γιατί στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις η ετυμολογία μάς παρέχει την ασφαλέστερη βάση.

Για τη λέξη που συζητούμε έχουμε την επιπρόσθετη μαρτυρία τού μεσν. _στριγγίζω_, το οποίο τράπηκε αργότερα σε _στριγγλίζω _με την επίδραση του ουσ. _στρίγγλα_. Πρόκειται για κινητροδότηση [motivation] εντός τού λεξιλογικού πεδίου, όχι για παρετυμολογία (παρασύνδεση). Εφόσον το ρήμα _στριγγίζω _(> _στριγγός_) γράφεται εύλογα με -_γγ_- (από ελνστ. ουσ. του οποίου διατηρείται μόνον η αιτ. πτώση _στρίγγα_), είναι συνεπέστερο να ενοποιηθεί η λεξιλογική οικογένεια στην ίδια γραφή.

Ως εκ τούτου, η στρίγγλα μπορεί να παραμείνει ...*στρίγγλα*, εκτός αν φυσικά προτιμήσουμε να γίνει αρνάκι. :)

Ευχαριστώ.


----------

